# Text konvertieren in Vektoren (Druckvorlage), Speicherung in EPS



## dirknawrocki (21. Juni 2004)

Hallo alle mit einander!

Ich bin neu auf diesem Board und sehr überrascht, solch ein geniales Forum rund um das Thema Grafik und Design anzutreffen

Könnt ihr mir einen Rat geben, wie ich einen erstellten Text in PS 7.0 als eps-Datei speichern kann?

Der Text muss als Vektor-Grafik hinterlegt sein, da der Text zum bedrucken einer großen Leinwand dienen soll. (Textfarbe schwarz)

Wie muss ich das "Bild" neu anlegen? In Bitmap oder CMYK?

Bin leider total neu was das Gebiet der Texterstellung unter PS fällt. ;-)

Könnt ihr mir einen Rat oder die Schritte erklären wie ich ohne Verluste diese Vektor-Grafik erstellen kann ohne das ich einen Qualitätsverlust bei Vergrößerungen habe!

Habe schon vieles im Internet durchgestöbert, aber leider keinen eindeutigen Hinweis bekommen.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe im Voraus!

Macht weiter so. Ich werde mich öfters hier aufhalten.

MfG

Dirk


----------



## megabit (21. Juni 2004)

Dann erstmal Willkommen.

1. Du kannst in Photoshop bei "speichern unter" das Format wählen in das dein Dokument gespeichert werden soll. Dort hast du auch die Möglichkeit das EPS Format zu wählen.

ABER!

Jetzt zu deinem Problem.

Photoshopschriften kannst du nicht als Vektor erstellen und darum auch nicht so speichern.

Photoshop ist ein Programm, dass Pixelgrafiken erstellt und bearbeitet. wenn du Schriften in Vektoren haben möchtest musst du die Schriften in einem Vektorprogramm (Illustrator, Coral usw.) erstellen.

Wenn du soetwas nicht hast, kann ich dir aber helfen. Sag mir die Schriftart, Schriftgröße und den Text und ich kann dir die Datei machen und als EPS datei mailen.


----------

